# Remington model 14 C thoughts and opinions?



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am looking for some advice. I have a pair of Remington Model 14 C rifles (I believe as the model is not stamped on the rifles). One chambered in .35 Remington and one in .30 Remington. I haven't shot (or attempted to shoot) either rifle in about 20 years. There are just to many other rifles for me to play with. However as I am older (and supposedly wiser) now, there is a nostalgia about these rifles and I am thinking I would like to take some deer with them (and hopefully my son sometime in his distant future).

The .30 Rem works fine and I just need to reload some rounds for it and possibly find original sights sound get it sighted in.

The .35 Rem broke down (I don't remember what broke) and it has been sitting on the mantle as a conversation piece for about 20 years.

My question, is the .35 Rem worth anything and worth the time, effort and cost to fix or are these Model 14 rifles just a whatever gun? Is it worth it or should the .35 Rem stay on the mantle for another 20 years. All the mechanics appear to operate (nothing is jammed up).

Thoughts? Opinions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Back in my fathers day the 35 remington was considered a great brush bucking rifle. When I first met my hunting partner he had two of them for his self and his wife. I for ever razzed him about just throwing pumpkins at the deer and save money on ammo.
We it me I'd fix it or get it fixed. Will still harvest deer and other critters today as well as it did in days of yor.

 Al


----------

